# Gun rack finished



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

This is a shot of the gun rack I built with the help of several of you on the forum. The idea's of hiding the screws behind a mirror worked out very well.
I used 3.5 inch Toggle bolts (4 ea.) to hold it up. It was very solid.
When it was all finished I told him how much it was going to cost, and he ask if it would be all right if he added one hundred dollars to it. Since I had already told Sandra that she could have the payment of it for her shopping, she agreed that that would be acceptable.
He seemed to like it.
Thanks for the help guys.
David


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Just needs an led spotlight above it now, to show off the star and reflect the guns in the mirror.

good job.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice work David.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Looks great David.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Bushwhacker said:


> This is a shot of the gun rack I built with the help of several of you on the forum. The idea's of hiding the screws behind a mirror worked out very well.
> I used 3.5 inch Toggle bolts (4 ea.) to hold it up. It was very solid.
> When it was all finished I told him how much it was going to cost, and he ask if it would be all right if he added one hundred dollars to it. Since I had already told Sandra that she could have the payment of it for her shopping, she agreed that that would be acceptable.
> He seemed to like it.
> ...


Years ago,when we were allowed to hang our guns like you,we used to hang them the opposite way, with the barrel & pistol grip contacting the rack.Can anyone tell me if there is a correct way to display guns on a rack?Firearms in Australia must be stored in lockers securely bolted to the wall under lock & key.James jj777746


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

jj777746 said:


> Years ago,when we were allowed to hang our guns like you,we used to hang them the opposite way, with the barrel & pistol grip contacting the rack.Can anyone tell me if there is a correct way to display guns on a rack?Firearms in Australia must be stored in lockers securely bolted to the wall under lock & key.James jj777746


I am surprised, I had thought that all guns in Australia had been confiscated by, or sold back to the government.
Didn't I see videos of thousands of guns being destroyed?
David
To answer your question though, I don't know if there is an acceptable way to hang them, and pictures of guns on a rack that I have seen, were always barrel to the left.
I am sure some one will have an answer on here.
What do you think Stick?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Depends if the guy who made the rack was left or right handed.

Gun safes of course dont give you any options.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

The only way to store any firearms are in a heavy secure steel locker or safe. Speaking from experience.
Australia and Great Britain banned and destroyed many types of firearms, no matter what the sentimental or collector's value. There is a movement in the USA to do the same thing.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Bushwhacker said:


> I am surprised, I had thought that all guns in Australia had been confiscated by, or sold back to the government.
> Didn't I see videos of thousands of guns being destroyed?
> David
> To answer your question though, I don't know if there is an acceptable way to hang them, and pictures of guns on a rack that I have seen, were always barrel to the left.
> ...


 @Bushwhacker,you 're correct David,the sight of seeing thousands of firearms being destroyed made me sick. Those of us who wanted to keep their guns had to become registered shooters under certain categories e.g target shooters.vermin control,security,etc. Each license lasts 5 years so it's not such a big deal but the police call on you now & then to make sure you have your guns & ammo stored correctly.Like I always say,if you're not doing anything wrong,you have nothing to worry about. 
To be a Vermin Control licensee you also have to be a land owner or have written permission from a farmer/station owner to shoot wild pigs,foxes,rabbits etc on their land. Shooting deer in national parks also requires permission. Big Brother Down Under(good name for a book)James jj777746


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Bushwhacker said:


> This is a shot of the gun rack I built with the help of several of you on the forum. The idea's of hiding the screws behind a mirror worked out very well.
> I used 3.5 inch Toggle bolts (4 ea.) to hold it up. It was very solid.
> When it was all finished I told him how much it was going to cost, and he ask if it would be all right if he added one hundred dollars to it. Since I had already told Sandra that she could have the payment of it for her shopping, she agreed that that would be acceptable.
> He seemed to like it.
> ...


@ bushwhacker,that sure is a nice rack David.I meant to compliment you on such a fine job previously but got wound up about our gun laws.James jj777746


----------

